# deformed baby molly :(



## pestisori (Nov 17, 2007)

I got molly dalmatians, and a few babies are really deformed. they are bend from the middle. when u look at them, they look like the letter "V". they still swim, and eat. some are bigger. but it is disturbing. what to do? at least, what is the cause of it? my guess was, that they were too many in the womb, and they grew cramped up in there, but is it for real? 
why?
:shock:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

pestisori said:


> I got molly dalmatians, and a few babies are really deformed. they are bend from the middle. when u look at them, they look like the letter "V". they still swim, and eat. some are bigger. but it is disturbing. what to do? at least, what is the cause of it? my guess was, that they were too many in the womb, and they grew cramped up in there, but is it for real?
> why?
> :shock:


I would cull the deformed ones. These are inbred fish or fish of low quality genetic pool. My advice is you try to stop breeding them if the majority of the resulting fry are deformed.


----------



## pestisori (Nov 17, 2007)

*what to do with them? flush them?*

will they die by themselves? or what? i don't want to kill them, but if i have to ... i will.. i bought some new males. :shock: [/i]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: what to do with them? flush them?*



pestisori said:


> will they die by themselves? or what? i don't want to kill them, but if i have to ... i will.. i bought some new males. :shock: [/i]


Letting them die by themselves for different factors other than the ones that will result in _quick_ death is very painful for the fish. I would suggest performing euthanasia on them by clove oil which is considered as the most humane way of ending the fish's misery. If not, feed them to a predatory fish but that's all I can suggest despite the fact some people may disagree on this.

Oh, I forgot something else..welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------



## frymaster (Nov 28, 2007)

*Me Too!*

I have had a few Guppies born like that, I'm pretty sure it's B/c of my bloodline started with just 2 females and one male. I have a full grown "V" fish, and strangely enough he has the most personality i think..


----------

